# What does it need? 1st time head



## Apari (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello all, this is my 1st ever attempt at making a head with a balacava base. I'm trying to make a k9 with cartoon eyes. I was hoping to try for a husky or malamute but since this is my 1st go at it, I would be happy if it looks like ANY k9 lol
If it turns out good and I wouldn't be ashamed to wear it in public, I'm probably going to AC.

I've been staring at it for hours and I like how it is turning out, but there's something wrong and I can't figure out what it needs... Are the ears to pointy maybe? I'm looking to get some professional advice/criticism as long as it is instructive.  You won't hurt my feelers I promise! I'm going to link 3 pictures for now, but if you would like to see another angle just ask and I can upload those as well. 
The eye that is in there is just something I sketched real quick and not the real thing. And I do plan on foaming the back and rest of the non covered head with 1/2".

Thank you all so much and I love all of your work!

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/sagiaparri/library/Apari


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 16, 2014)

It doesn't look too bad to me, but then again I'm a bit of a noobcake to the whole fursuit-buiding thing myself.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 16, 2014)

I think the face shape looks pretty good... but the ears seem like they are too high up on the head.


----------



## Apari (Mar 16, 2014)

Zenia said:


> I think the face shape looks pretty good... but the ears seem like they are too high up on the head.


So you're saying that the ears should come down more towards the jaw line?


----------



## Zenia (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah. Right now the ears make me think of a rabbit.







Maybe this will help. Also, I've never made a fursuit, so I am not sure how the muzzle would look after it was furred, but the foam looks like it could use a bit more shaving?


----------



## Apari (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes this helped a lot thanks! I'll do this later today.


----------



## Apari (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok I've made the changes and I love how it turned out! Is there anything else I need to do before I fur it? I ordered the fur and it should be here in about a week. I'm super excited!
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/sagiaparri/library/Apari


----------



## Hutch (Mar 18, 2014)

My Personal opinion, I would shave down the foam around the bottom of his cheeks, and add a tiny bit more to the top of his cheeks where his cheeks meet his eyes.  He doesn't have much of an expression and doing that would make it seem like a smile.
Also I know they are just paper, but you might want to widen your pupils a bit, not just to change the wide eye look but for the sake of your sight.  unless of course you are making the entire eyes see through (like I do)


----------



## Apari (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! I see what you mean and definitely agree with you, but I'm not exactly sure where you're mentioning. Would you mind marking a picture and posting it? That would help out a lot.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Mar 18, 2014)

I would go with Zenia's advice and take it slow and easy, and ask questions if needed.


----------



## Hutch (Mar 19, 2014)

Apari said:


> Thanks for the reply! I see what you mean and definitely agree with you, but I'm not exactly sure where you're mentioning. Would you mind marking a picture and posting it? That would help out a lot.


Unfortunately I can't . I am on my way to FWA right now and won't have a computer. 
If you look in the mirror at yourself and smile you will see that your cheeks go up to the corner your eyes. That's the spot I'm trying to describe lol. If that helps at all...sorry


----------



## Apari (Mar 19, 2014)

Aww lucky you! I wanna come hehe. Yes that does help, I'll see what I can do tomorrow and post an update.


----------



## Nataku (Mar 20, 2014)

Agreeing that the ears need to be set down lower to the sides of the head. Also, this is hopefully what was meant by bring the cheeks up into more of a 'smiling' position.


----------



## Apari (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok I've made the changes that were suggested and I like how it looks. I'm completely happy with the base now and have started the furring process. I've added 3 more pics to my album. The fur is just pinned on for now until I make sure it lines up well.
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/sagiaparri/library/Apari


----------



## Apari (Mar 21, 2014)

I had a question also. When I cut out my tape patterns to trace them on the fur, can I just flip the pattern over and trace it for the opposite side of the head as well, or is it better to use the opposite pattern. I would think you would want to use the same pattern and just flip it over, that way they are symmetrical. If your head is shaped right, shouldn't it work?


----------



## SierraCanine (Mar 21, 2014)

As far as symmetry goes, I prefer to double check to make sure the pattern IS the same on the other side of the head.  Then you can be sure that it will be usable when flipped ^_^


----------



## Apari (Mar 22, 2014)

More pictures! http://s117.photobucket.com/user/sagiaparri/library/Apari
i did use 1 template for the pieces, and just flipped it over... That seemed to work well for me.
The fur is sewn together, but is just pinned on. Once I finish I don't have any way to trim the fur, so I thought about taking it to an animal groomer to see if they could/would shave it for me. It makes sense since they do it for a living on real animals lol
They should know what would look best too.


----------



## SierraCanine (Mar 22, 2014)

As far as shaving.... it seems to work pretty well to shave it down a bit BEFORE it is permanently attached. That way you can get it nice and even.  I do not recommend using scissors unless you have a lot of skill or are doing fine details.  A dog groomer might be able to do it for you but remember that they may little mistakes, mistakes that go unnoticed on a real dog but will be exemplified on the large canine head.  Plus once it's trimmed there's no growing back.  Trim a little at a time if you do it yourself, which I highly recommend.  Practice shaving a few pieces of scrap so you can get the feel for it and decide on the length you want.


----------



## Hutch (Mar 23, 2014)

Nataku said:


> Agreeing that the ears need to be set down lower to the sides of the head. Also, this is hopefully what was meant by bring the cheeks up into more of a 'smiling' position.


exactly what I was talking about


----------



## Hutch (Mar 23, 2014)

SierraCanine said:


> As far as shaving.... it seems to work pretty well to shave it down a bit BEFORE it is permanently attached. That way you can get it nice and even.


i shave my heads after the fur is glued down. That way it's easier to get the fur the same length. 
But use a long guard on your shaver first and go down one guard at a time so you don't cut too much off right away.


----------



## SierraCanine (Mar 24, 2014)

Hutch said:


> i shave my heads after the fur is glued down. That way it's easier to get the fur the same length.
> But use a long guard on your shaver first and go down one guard at a time so you don't cut too much off right away.



This is what I recommend ((Now that I'm not falling asleep)): If you use a longer pile fur (I use 2") it helps to shave it down a bit first... I've done my heads by shaving them after gluing.... but by far the best are my feetpaws which were shaved before being glued.  If you want to see differences just look around and ask questions, but most importantly make sure you go slow and ALWAYS second guess yourself.


----------



## Apari (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I'm almost done furring and I plan on just buying a trimmer. I figured it would almost be the same price as paying somebody to do it, and it might need it again in the future. I'll see what tutorials I can find before I start.

hope you had a great time at FWA Hutch!


----------



## Inpw (Mar 24, 2014)

I honestly read into the thread title much more different. :/

Looking good so far. Also changing the ears was definitely the better move. Looks funny with the long fur though. haha.


----------



## Hutch (Mar 24, 2014)

If you have extra fur and your ears aren't glued yet, You may want to redo the ears. It looks like it is going in the wrong direction. It should be going up to the point of the ears not down towards the head.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Mar 24, 2014)

Hutch said:


> If you have extra fur and your ears aren't glued yet, You may want to redo the ears. It looks like it is going in the wrong direction. It should be going up to the point of the ears not down towards the head.


Agreed. 
One thing that worked for me was brushing the fur the opposite way to get a fluffy appearance. I wouldn't recommend this for ears, but if you wish to have plushy cheeks, it definitely helps.


----------



## Apari (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok I didn't realize that about the fur direction on the ears. I have plenty of extra fur so I'll do that. I shaved the fur last night and love how it looks. The eyes are going to be a challenge for me though. I'm going to experiment and try to 3d print some follow me eyes. I've also sewn some magnets in the head so I can attach or detach stuff like hats, hair, or even a mohawk. The next step is to glue the fur on the base and do some fine trimming.


----------



## Apari (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok it's been a few days since I posted an update. I've added 3 more pics to my album here http://s117.photobucket.com/user/sagiaparri/library/Apari
It's coming right along and the fur is almost all glued down to the base. The hawk is attached with 2 strong magnets so I can take it off if I want. My 3d printer isn't working at the moment so I will have to make the 3d eyes by hand. I liked how this one turned out, but it doesn't fit right and I will have to remake it. I still need to make the neck, but that will probably be the last thing I do. I really want to get the eyes and teeth in.
if you see anything wrong, please speak up! You guys have helped me out a lot so far, thanks.


----------



## SierraCanine (Mar 31, 2014)

Holy CATS!! This is coming along nicely! ^~^


----------

